# Citrucel or metamucil - addictive?



## rlpd (Dec 13, 2001)

Just wondered if anyone's body got use to the Citrucell or metamucil. Anyone's GI told them they could take it forever. Any long term users out there.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Citrucel and Metamucil are fiber and absorb water. Fiber passes through and out the digestive track and is not absorbed by the body.All Fiber is non addictive and is recommended daily for as long as needed by Physicians for many digestive problems.I have been using Metamucil or Citrucel for over 15 years and it is still effective for me although the dose varies with my diet.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Metamucil and Citrucel are both natural fiber. They are not addictive or hazardous to use, however, from what I have read on here from other people, sometimes your body "gets used to" that much fiber and you may need a little more to do the trick. In fact taking fiber is beneficial to the body and most of us do not get enough of it with all of the over processed foods we eat. Benefits include lower cholesterol, which helps the heart, and foods containing high fiber are more filling which prevents overeating and in most cases keeps you regular naturally.Laxatives, on the other hand, you do not want to use on a regular basis (the ones that are cosidered stimulants). With long-term use your body becomes dependent on them. From my understanding your body doesn't have to "do it's job" so to speak and becomes dependent on them. Occasional use is okay.I too am IBS-C, but do not find relief from Metamucil.Eric posted this link a while back that I found really informative about fiber. It talks about the different kinds and exactly how fiber is used by the body. http://www.parkviewpub.com/fiber.html Kari


----------

